# Using a SAD light for growing



## Spicywafflefries (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 300 dollar Seasonal Affective Disorder light that puts out 10000 lux @ 14 inches, wondering if I can use it for my cabinet greenhouse.  It has high output from the Blue to Red range,  I'm just wondering if it puts out enough light for a pair of plants. Growing space approximatly 1x2.

A link to the lights specific info is here.
http://www.sadlamps.com/catalog/sunlight_jr__1748656.htm

I'm Getting Lux and Lumens confused and would greatly appreciate any opinions on this light for my set up. Growing for personal use and on a very small disability paycheck so if this light will do the job for a pair I can save the small amount of cash I get.

Thank you

Spicy


----------



## Useless (Mar 22, 2007)

Lux = Lumens

I didn't see the info for the spectrum, usually measured in Kelvin. 
10K Lux/Lumens isn't that much. As a comparison, a 250w HPS will provide around 35K Lumens.


----------

